# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Предлагаю работу >  Работа для скрипачки в Тунисе

## Coala

Для работы в отеле (Тунис) срочно требуется скрипачка. Оплата 30 USD в день.
Перелет из Москвы, проживание и питание в отеле за счет работодателя. 
Работа ежедневная, выходные - по договоренности. Период с 25 июня до середины сентября 2010 г. Фото, репертуар, если есть ссылки на видео на e-mail:svetakess@rambler.ru, т. +79060780058 Светлана

----------

